# The limit of the R35 Stock transmission and stock engine internal.



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

*What is the limit of the R35 Stock transmission and stock engine internals?*

Hi, Guys.

Wonder what the limit of the R35 stock engine and transmission is?

Mind asking how much horsepower can the R35 Stock Engine internal and transmission support? Let's say horsepower on the wheel.

Best Regards


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

There are many, many threads on this subject. You may find a search more useful than just expecting answers handed to you on a plate. It is very simple, just try it.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

ok. thank you so much. Mate. =)


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> There are many, many threads on this subject. You may find a search more useful than just expecting answers handed to you on a plate. It is very simple, just try it.


That's not very helpful.

I dont know the answer, was intrigued actually, put ''engine limits'' into the search, searched a few threads for 5-10 minutes and then gave up.

I still dont know the answer and can't be bothered wasting anymore time searching, it's not that important to me. However, had you just said, 750bhp and 750lbft (whatever it may be) you would have saved me 10 mins the other guy 10 mins and probably a whole load of other people 10mins. Instead I've had to waste another 5mins typing this message to you telling you that you've been extremely unhelpful 

It's a forum, if someone asks a question, just answer them, it's being helpful, it's called manners 

So if there's anyone here a little more helpful than Tazz, what are the 2 magic numbers? Am I close with 750 and 750 or way off the mark?

Leo


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

650hp crank / 700 Nm with circlip upgrade. without 650Nm. Over 570hp you need injectors. 

If you want to go over that it's turbo and injectors 1000cc/2000cc. 

max. 750hp / 750Nm.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

The answer is not as simple as a number. It depends on what fuel you're running etc.

On MS109, I've seen a stock engine run safely at 700awhp (so bhp is more) on alpha 9 turbos.

The weakness of the stock block is its rods. They bend with too much midrange torque (induced by agressive timing and boost).

I have have been tuned by Ben to run about 575 ft lb of torque (at the wheels in the mid range) (on MS109 fuel) and independently I have seen an Alpha 9 GTR road tuned to about 600 ft lb of torque in the midrange.

A sensible tuner when tuning a stock block stock tranny gtr (regardless of turbos) will limit the midrange torque but hold it for longer to the redline.In other words increase the overall torque under the curve as opposed to getting a peak number that falls of fast.

Peaks are what damage engines and transmissions.

I don't make these comments idlely. I have been tuned by Ben on the road and I have a mate who has been tuned on the road by Chris at AMS and upon dynoing it is obvious that they BOTH made a concerted effort to keep the awtoque about or below 600 but to hold it longer through the revs.

This to my mind is a clear indicator that on stock block and tranny 600 torque at the wheels is sensible the limit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen a stock engine with just a Cobb and Y-pipe break a conrod,since then i don´t believe in the stock conrods anymore,no way im running more then 18 psi on my customercars.....i have broken a clutchbasket myself on a stock engine with just remap& exhaust starting from the downpipes back....

Stock engine will not last very long over 600PS & over 800NM......stock gearbox doesn´t like over 800NM too....:bawling:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Leo, my answer was a response to someone being lazy and expecting a free lunch. I was being helpful to the other members of the forum by saving them the bother of saying the same as I did and, believe me, someone would've said it. I'll help people where possible and, if you take the time to read all my posts you might find I've helped a quite a few people. Thing is this, some folks need to learn to help themselves first. I stand by my reply. If you don't like it, I guess I'll have to live with it.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> I have seen a stock engine with just a Cobb and Y-pipe break a conrod,since then i don´t believe in the stock conrods anymore,no way im running more then 18 psi on my customercars.....i have broken a clutchbasket myself on a stock engine with just remap& exhaust starting from the downpipes back....
> 
> Stock engine will not last very long over 600PS & over 800NM......stock gearbox doesn´t like over 800NM too....:bawling:


Alex are you talking crank or whp, it seems that AMS and GTC/SVM have both taking this into consideration as both run approx 600bhp/600ftlbs on stock internals but I see a lot of the guys across the pond seem to be running higher bhp and tq but that could be down to inflated dyno figures, but still the odd few running 100% on the actuators.

Was the clutch basket failure down to high compliance pressures? I was under the impression the circlips represented the greatest risk when moderately tuned unless heavily launched.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I haven´t seen a broken circlip yet with my own eyes.....i don´t care a second about how much horsepower a us tuner gives out,as US ponys are a bit smaller then european ones,so they have more to compensate...

US tuners are getting out sometimes 650hp and more from the stock turbos....in europe its ending at around 600 hp....so it seems US GTR´s have better turbos then we have....:nervous:

Alex


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> US tuners are getting out sometimes 650hp and more from the stock turbos....in europe its ending at around 600 hp....so it seems US GTR´s have better turbos then we have....:nervous:
> 
> Alex


Are you talking about 650whp? out of stock turbos? I've heard of no US tuner producing this on stock turbos even with E85. 

If you're referring to bhp then yes clearly stock turbos can produce 650hp on stock turbos with E85.

I can see no reason which Euro tuners can't get 650 bhp out of stock turbos with E85.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Seems to depend on which tuner you talk to...
The lowest I have seen is from HKS at 542lbft.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Litchfield say 630bhp on OEM engine and turbos.

D


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

650hp at the flywheel is about 550 whp.

yes stock turbos won't go over 650 I think. 

stock 570cc injectors won't go over 570hp.

internals won't go over 700 for safety reasons.

Kevan Kemp can tell you more about it.


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't see the GTR as being any different to any other turbo car I have owned.
As a guide go over 50% above original torque, and don't be surprised if you bend a rod.
Put lessor quality fuel than it was tuned on, and even more trouble, as I found out a few years when I put a piston through the side of a block at the drag strip.
Brian


----------



## Micro83 (7 mo ago)

TAZZMAXX said:


> There are many, many threads on this subject. You may find a search more useful than just expecting answers handed to you on a plate. It is very simple, just try it.


Lol grow up. People come here for that particular information. If you dont feel like answering dont be an ass. Either dont answer or in a adult mature way say hey brother theres lots of threads covering this subject. Didn't your mama teach you if you dont have anything nice to say stfu!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Micro83 said:


> Lol grow up. People come here for that particular information. If you dont feel like answering dont be an ass. Either dont answer or in a adult mature way say hey brother theres lots of threads covering this subject. Didn't your mama teach you if you dont have anything nice to say stfu!


Congrats on your first post, nice and unhelpful, just as the guy you were criticising and just as unequally helpful as mine 😀


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There is no correct answer to the question.

once you start elevating the performance you raise the risk of major failure.

Just look around at people needing engines and how much they command will give you a true picture.

If your set on tuning make sure you have cash reserves in case of a major failure. £10k -£15k the uk has you well covered.

The alternative is a built motor and box for £20k

Good luck


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Reano said:


> Congrats on your first post, nice and unhelpful, just as the guy you were criticising and just as unequally helpful as mine 😀


And undigs a thread from 11 years ago.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nothings changed bar the price of parts👍


----------

